
Pressure to do something meaningful and useful - thisismyswamp
Lately I&#x27;ve been feeling what I think is too much pressure to do something meaningful and useful.<p>I&#x27;ve found it hard to focus on my regular work and other trivial tasks because they don&#x27;t feel meaningful enough - but not just that!<p>It seems that even things that are at first glance meaningful, such as learning more about AI or getting into game development or testing SaaS ideas, have become not the &quot;perfect&quot; use of my time.<p>It seems like I&#x27;m not satisfied unless I find the holy grail of how to spend my time.<p>It might be that I spend too much time on my own and my brain is trying to tell me that I need to have more people around me and a shared purpose, otherwise the survival instinct of not being on my own in the woods kicks in.<p>I feel like I need to explore all the communities, know what&#x27;s going on in every industry, think about the best way to help society &amp; make money &amp; save the planet at the same time, and what happens is I just end up browsing the internet and consuming other people&#x27;s content instead of actually creating something.<p>There might be some value in consuming a lot of content I&#x27;m sure, but is not having any output because other people&#x27;s output is already better a justification?<p>Have you guys dealt with this before? How do you accept that there&#x27;s no perfect way to spend your time and doing anything is better than doing nothing at all?
======
verdverm
You need to explore the landscape to come to understand what a great solution
to some problem could be. You might think of being "T" shaped in your
knowledge and dive deep into a subject that interests you.

Note that most things that would benefit society require a behavioral change.
Whether the product is good enough to inspire this change, or even can, is
another can of worms

